# Delivering a baby, the easy way!!



## imurphy (May 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI2FIFY2Z6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

HAHAHA!!! That is awesome, bout time the come standard, I had to buy mine lol. I never fear OB with him around!


----------



## reaper (May 1, 2009)

It's old man. Keep up with the times!


----------



## HotelCo (May 1, 2009)

Haha. Very nice. Can I get one for my Saturn?


----------



## medic417 (May 1, 2009)

Wasn't this posted a couple years ago?  I mean funny but very old.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 11, 2009)

I have been a HUGE Trunk Monkey fan for years! Awesome!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 11, 2009)

Old? Yes. Funny? Yes.

Well he just moved to the USA, mebby he just found out about it. Did they have the monkey in Europe Imurph?


----------

